# DA Entitlement or Assault



## tucker mac (Oct 16, 2017)

To showcase the entitlement of the DA and it not being to far off the issues with the USMNT and MLS boys club. I'd like to know what, (College coaches,DOC,Technical directors,Head Coaches,Parents,Players) think of this situation that happened this past weekend between the LA galaxy Academy vs Albion SC 01/02 Academy game. 






Thoughts on this? Its amazing to watch how #18 puts his hands on his head knowing he was caught by the AR and then the ref and then tries to make an excuse when held accountable. Entitlement at its finest. #18 is lucky that #47's parents are not attorney's and could have him charged with assault. I counted 3 gut punches. Its a disgrace if #18 only gets a 2 game suspension.
College coaches would you recruit a player like this?
DOC/TD/Coaches, is this what you a teaching?
Parents is this the environment you want your daughters sons in?
Players what do learn from this?
Please post and share this horrific act this is not what sport is supposed to be.


----------



## espola (Oct 16, 2017)

tucker mac said:


> To showcase the entitlement of the DA and it not being to far off the issues with the USMNT and MLS boys club. I'd like to know what, (College coaches,DOC,Technical directors,Head Coaches,Parents,Players) think of this situation that happened this past weekend between the LA galaxy Academy vs Albion SC 01/02 Academy game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why didn't Black #30 get a red card?  It's hard to see that "tackle" as anything but violent conduct - a kick to the thigh after the ball has been passed forward.


----------



## tucker mac (Oct 16, 2017)

espola said:


> Why didn't Black #30 get a red card?  It's hard to see that "tackle" as anything but violent conduct - a kick to the thigh after the ball has been passed forward.


#30 got a deserved yellow for tackle, but there is a BIG difference between the first foul and when #18 started throwing blows. Watch from 84th minute on left side of video.


----------



## jpeter (Oct 16, 2017)

Not too much really seen a lot more physical contact, deliberate kicks, stomps , slams, elbows to backs without cards at all.  Bruised ribs, cleat marks on the back, side, feet in usdda.  They let play early and you will be surprised if everyone came and posted video of the physical play.


----------



## espola (Oct 16, 2017)

jpeter said:


> Not too much really seen a lot more physical contact, deliberate kicks, stomps , slams, elbows to backs without cards at all.  Bruised ribs, cleat marks on the back, side, feet in usdda.  They let play early and you will be surprised if everyone came and posted video of the physical play.


It would be nice if the "let them play" soccer insteadof rugby.


----------



## tucker mac (Oct 16, 2017)

jpeter said:


> Not too much really seen a lot more physical contact, deliberate kicks, stomps , slams, elbows to backs without cards at all.  Bruised ribs, cleat marks on the back, side, feet in usdda.  They let play early and you will be surprised if everyone came and posted video of the physical play.[/QUOTE
> 
> You are missing it. It's not the tackle its after the yellow card. watch 84th minute on.


----------



## jpeter (Oct 16, 2017)

Yeah seen what your referring in the video but like I said this is just about every week in the da league at U15+ lot worse fouls and physical contact late or after the play goes the other way. 

9+ yellow cards in the last U15 Galaxy vs GSA game with two or more red cards that where not called.  

Some players want to win so bad they will staight out foul, elbow, kick,  or attempt to injury players persistently until the refs do something about it, sometimes they do like this case and sometimes they don't.

The scouts see this and the players are put on the watch list so they are likely to be be looked at closer in the future but not in a good way.

This AR did more than most, who normally defer to the center or talk to them later or after the game.  You should feel lucky this was even called.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Oct 17, 2017)

The idiot here is Tucker Mac.  There was no "assault."  Nobody was hit; nobody got hurt.  There was grabbing on a free kick - just like you see in every professional game you've ever caught on cable.  The referee gave the grabbing player a red card, which is far more of a penalty than you would ever see in a professional game.  The player complained to the referee, which is exactly what you would see in any game - club, AYSO or professional.  Then the player left the field without incident.  The whole thing is a nothing-burger, but Tucker Mac wants to turn it into a public event.

The real problem here is that a cowardly punk like Tucker Mac would come on to a public forum, use incendiary language to try to blow up a small incident into a bigger one, and then publicly shame a minor for a harmless infraction, for which the player was already punished in the game. Though willing to name the minor, Tucker Mac did not post his own real name, because that would take a modicum of courage.  

If there is an issue of abuse, it is committed by Tucker Mac.  Grown-ups are supposed to know better than to attack individual kids on a public forum.  Grown-ups are supposed to be above that.  And if you are going to do that, then at least let people know what your name is, so that when you're kid commits a foul, we can all go online and berate him in turn.  

Tucker Mac - you are a little man, and a coward.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 17, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> The idiot here is Tucker Mac.  There was no "assault."  Nobody was hit; nobody got hurt.  There was grabbing on a free kick - just like you see in every professional game you've ever caught on cable.  The referee gave the grabbing player a red card, which is far more of a penalty than you would ever see in a professional game.  The player complained to the referee, which is exactly what you would see in any game - club, AYSO or professional.  Then the player left the field without incident.  The whole thing is a nothing-burger, but Tucker Mac wants to turn it into a public event.
> 
> The real problem here is that a cowardly punk like Tucker Mac would come on to a public forum, use incendiary language to try to blow up a small incident into a bigger one, and then publicly shame a minor for a harmless infraction, for which the player was already punished in the game. Though willing to name the minor, Tucker Mac did not post his own real name, because that would take a modicum of courage.
> 
> ...


Then to claim “entitlement”???  That kind of play happens at every level in several age groups. It’s more about parenting than Coaching. I still don’t see how the word “entitlement” even applies.....nothing to see here....carry on!


----------



## Chalklines (Oct 17, 2017)

Assault......lol.....just stop. 

Sports are emotional and physical. If you don't like what happened sign your son up for tennis.


----------



## espola (Oct 17, 2017)

I posted the video clip in the bigsoccer referee forum.  Interesting comments.

http://www.bigsoccer.com/threads/referee-team-dynamics.2075350/


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Oct 17, 2017)

Well all I can say is that either they were weak punches or that kid has some strong abs that he kept going like it was nothing.


----------



## espola (Oct 17, 2017)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> Well all I can say is that either they were weak punches or that kid has some strong abs that he kept going like it was nothing.


My first impression was that #18 was trying to get #47 to let go of his jersey.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Oct 17, 2017)

espola said:


> My first impression was that #18 was trying to get #47 to let go of his jersey.


It could have been worst he could have done a quick sucker punch where the family jewels are.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 17, 2017)

espola said:


> I posted the video clip in the bigsoccer referee forum.  Interesting comments.
> 
> http://www.bigsoccer.com/threads/referee-team-dynamics.2075350/


Some interesting comments.


----------



## ForumParent (Oct 17, 2017)

OP, if you are really trying to illustrate a point, or "showcase" it as you say, it's unnecessary to name names of kids. 

You should edit your post.  Or, don't whine when one of the smart posters figures out (and "showcases") your identity.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 17, 2017)

ForumParent said:


> OP, if you are really trying to illustrate a point, or "showcase" it as you say, it's unnecessary to name names of kids.
> 
> You should edit your post.  Or, don't whine when one of the smart posters figures out (and "showcases") your identity.


OP?


----------



## CaliKlines (Oct 17, 2017)

Kicker4Life said:


> OP?


Original Poster...or Ocean Pacific if you live in 1982.


----------



## coachrefparent (Oct 17, 2017)

CaliKlines said:


> Original Poster...or Ocean Pacific if you live in 1982.


Love me some two tone, corduroy shorts.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 17, 2017)

Thought the camera work and the clarity of the filming was great.


----------



## Surfref (Oct 17, 2017)

Had the CR been positioned further to his left and back slightly he would have had a wider field of view and probably seen the three punches.  Good catch by the AR.  The whole setup for the free kick took way too long and was nonchalant.  Those two players started pushing each other a good minute before the Ref blew the whistle for the free kick.  The referee should place the ball, move the wall, run to a position where he can see the whole play going into the goal area and blow the whistle.  Usually the quicker play gets going the less chance of excess crap happening.  Those two players had far too much time to piss each other off.  Still no excuse for punching an opponent.  Striking x3 is always a straight red card!


----------



## JoeBieber (Oct 17, 2017)

Red card, good call.


----------



## GKDad65 (Oct 17, 2017)

Posting a kids name (Minor) was in very bad taste.  I know it's easy to find out, however, that's not an excuse.
Great video, thank you for posting.


----------



## soccermama213 (Oct 20, 2017)

Clearly the players play  like their parents talk...


----------



## jose (Oct 21, 2017)

tucker mac said:


> To showcase the entitlement of the DA and it not being to far off the issues with the USMNT and MLS boys club. I'd like to know what, (College coaches,DOC,Technical directors,Head Coaches,Parents,Players) think of this situation that happened this past weekend between the LA galaxy Academy vs Albion SC 01/02 Academy game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know about any of this. but I'm glad I'm not a kid playing on that field. Can it get anymore confusing? baseball diamond soccer, lax, football. makes me dizzy


----------



## espola (Oct 21, 2017)

jose said:


> I don't know about any of this. but I'm glad I'm not a kid playing on that field. Can it get anymore confusing? baseball diamond soccer, lax, football. makes me dizzy


Add field hockey.


----------



## sdsoccerdad1960 (Oct 23, 2017)

Lighten up Francis.  This was the end of a physical, intense game.  From 18s perspective he was just retaliating against 47's obvious two-handed bear-hug.  Could have been a PK too.  Seconds earlier, 30 stopped 9 from a goal scoring opportunity with a violent, calculated challenge.  He knew 9 was in and took him out - hard.  Not so sure that wasn't a red.  That's soccer.  There were other hard challenges on both sides during the game.  The AR saw punches and the player got sent off.  To go on about "assault" is a joke.


----------



## jsmaxwell (Oct 23, 2017)

Surfref said:


> Had the CR been positioned further to his left and back slightly he would have had a wider field of view and probably seen the three punches.  Good catch by the AR.  The whole setup for the free kick took way too long and was nonchalant.  Those two players started pushing each other a good minute before the Ref blew the whistle for the free kick.  The referee should place the ball, move the wall, run to a position where he can see the whole play going into the goal area and blow the whistle.  Usually the quicker play gets going the less chance of excess crap happening.  Those two players had far too much time to piss each other off.  Still no excuse for punching an opponent.  Striking x3 is always a straight red card!


The amount of grab-assing that went on prior to the kick was not good. Pretty clear there was a lot of "talking" going on between the players.  Lots of shirt pulling by #47 in black before and during the play. Red card on #18 red seems right. I'd bet that #47 black was quite happy with the outcome and will continue instigating.

I'm most disappointed with the baboons on the sideline. Not surprised, just disappointed.


----------



## forsomuch (Oct 23, 2017)

If you are seen throwing punches you get a red.  Can't do that and expect to stay in the game, even if he missed, straight red for attempting to punch.


----------



## Hitman6813 (Oct 23, 2017)

I’ve said for years U13 and up, boys/men and girls/women the game gets very physical and dirty. I feel 3 referees is not enough. 2 Center Refs on each side of Center line to watch/cover their half of field. So when the ball is on that half of field the CR on that side can keep eye on play on/near ball. The ref on other end keeps eye on things from his half going on away from ball. Hell NBA has smaller field of play and has more refs. FIFA IMO ask for the ref to cover to much area and watch for dirty/physical on and away from ball is a BIG task.


----------

